# Apache on FreeBSD guest



## kr651129 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm trying to setup www/apache22 on FreeBSD 9.0 as a guest OS in emulators/virtualbox-ose and I'd like to be able to access it from my host OS (Windows 7), I've already setup a second network configuration in virtualbox and set it as bridged, I have the IP in FreeBSD as 10.10.1.55, I try to access it but I get


```
Unable to connect
          Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 10.10.1.55.
```

Am I missing a step?  Maybe I need the emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions?


----------



## mamalos (Nov 13, 2012)

You don't need the second, bridged adapter. You can use the default, NAT configuration and just edit the box's network settings -> adapter 1 -> port forwarding. There, you can use host 127.0.0.1 host port 8000 guest IP 10.0.2.15 guest port 80 and connect to it using http://localhost:8000. If you want to make it publicly available, put your external interface's IP address in Host IP and it will work just fine.

Of course you can also do it using bridge configuration, but the config is a bit more tricky.


----------

